# Politics and News > World Affairs >  India sends a dozen Navy super-ships to match bullying Chinas firepower

## valley ranch

*India sends a dozen Navy super-ships into disputed region to match bullying Chinas firepower after border killings*The Sun US | 1d



INDIA is sending a dozen Navy super-ships into a disputed region to match bullying Chinas firepower after their deadly border clash, say reports. High-powered, surveillance-equipped steel boats are heading to the Ladakh region of the Western Himalayas, after 500 soldiers brawled in a ferocious territorial battle.
https://www.newsbreak.com/news/0PUGP...order-killings

But they didn't send an army to the area where China attacked and killed to take over claimed land ```

China getting tough while the world is getting sick and scared of their "accident"

"

                                                                                                           ( virus )

----------

Montana (07-02-2020),teeceetx (07-02-2020),WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## Montana

> *India sends a dozen Navy super-ships into disputed region to match ‘bullying’ China’s firepower after border killings*
> 
> The Sun US | 1d
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA is sending a dozen Navy super-ships into a disputed region to match “bullying” China’s firepower after their deadly border clash, say reports. High-powered, surveillance-equipped steel boats are heading to the Ladakh region of the Western Himalayas, after 500 soldiers brawled in a ferocious territorial battle.
> https://www.newsbreak.com/news/0PUGP...order-killings
> 
> ...


 India is sending a strong message to china.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-11-2020),WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## Montana

https://www.news.com.au/national/aus...fb6be91cfb3435 The next world war is getting closer.Australia's defensive capability to be strengthened by missile defence technologyAustralia's defensive capability to be strengthened by missile defence technologyA major escalation in Australia’s missile defence capacity demonstrates the Australian government is concerned about the “ramped up rhetoric we are seeing from China,”

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-11-2020),WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

China's got a lot of shit stirring lately. Just this morning I read the U.S. Navy going to a pissing match with china over some little island in the S. China sea.
I'll see if I can find it again.

----------

Montana (07-02-2020),WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Yeah, China is stirring up trouble across the globe.  And no one is stopping them.

----------

WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Yeah, China is stirring up trouble across the globe.  And no one is stopping them.


they have nothing to loose and everything to gain.

----------

Big Bird (07-11-2020),Montana (07-02-2020),WarriorRob (07-02-2020)

----------


## valley ranch

China rushed in and killed ~ we don't know how many, about 40 Indians in a disputed area ~ India instead of sending soldiers there to reclaim the area ~ the sent ship out into the ocean ~ proving what ~ I'm not sure ```

----------


## Taxcutter

India senses Chinese weakness.

----------


## Big Bird

> China rushed in and killed ~ we don't know how many, about 40 Indians in a disputed area ~ India instead of sending soldiers there to reclaim the area ~ the sent ship out into the ocean ~ proving what ~ I'm not sure ```


Maybe to link up with the U.S. Navy fleet.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> China rushed in and killed ~ we don't know how many, about 40 Indians in a disputed area ~ India instead of sending soldiers there to reclaim the area ~ the sent ship out into the ocean ~ proving what ~ I'm not sure ```


They moved the ships so the valley was withing cruise missile range.   The Chinese worked out there was no missile cover, thats why they tried thier luck.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> China's got a lot of shit stirring lately. Just this morning I read the U.S. Navy going to a pissing match with china over some little island in the S. China sea.
> I'll see if I can find it again.



Yes, the chinese are building artificial islands in the south china sea, and landing troops on insignificant lumps of rock sticking out the sea, in order to extend thier 200 mile territorial waters.

----------

Oceander (07-11-2020)

----------

